# 10 Year Old's Painting Log



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all,

After the introduction into the world of Warhammer for my 9-year old daughter and the joining of the school Warhammer Club, we forked out for the Island of Blood set to get her going.

A deal was made (as you do with 9-year olds!) that she would be allowed to get on with her painting everyday in any remaining spare time AFTER all her homework was done. In addition, she would get to attend the free painting sessions at the local GW on Saturday mornings unless she had massive weekend homework for the following week.

So far it seems to be going well and we've now spent two Saturday mornings at the local GW with her painting away. she even managed to paint a complete Clanrat on one of the weekdays. This Saturday's session she was shown the concept of highlighting and she then progressed to highlight two of her completed Clanrats. I'm now getting her to attempt to paint her Clanrats in batches to get her ready to eventually tackle the High Elves in her set!

Anyhow, here are a couple of pics of her current progress...

Pic 1 - Two completed Clanrats with highlights, just need to complete eyes!

Pic 2 - Batch painting Clanrats... WIP.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking very nice so far! :so_happy:


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

Immense! She is very talented.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Cheers guys. We'll update as the weeks roll on as she continues to paint up more of the minis.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great for a youngster!


----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

This a 9 year olds work? I started the hobby at around 12-13 and I was nowhere this talented!! 

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would sya that she has the making of a great painter. At this early stage she appears to have all the basics she needs to go on and paint really well. I look forward to seeng more of her work. In the mean time I will move this log to the project log folder as it is more suited to that area.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

humakt said:


> In the mean time I will move this log to the project log folder as it is more suited to that area.


Oops! Apologies for posting in the wrong forum. Thanks for the appropriate relocation.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Wookiepelt said:


> Oops! Apologies for posting in the wrong forum. Thanks for the appropriate relocation.


It not a problem at all. It not always easy to know where to place threads.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Wow, looking really good for 9 years old! Mine was hideous back then! Good skills!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, not quite painting here but its related...

Scrap wood/MDF being converted into the dedicated painting station for the daughter to continue with the painting WITHOUT messing up the rest of the furniture. Also a way of tracking the paint pots so that we know none are missing of left around somewhere where its not suppose to be!!!

Still work-in-progress but just what daddy can manage in the evenings after work!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Okay, not quite painting here but its related...


Relevant to the hobby  I really should do something along those lines, as the old chimera box has seen better days :blush:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*School Club Painting Competition Entries*

A little update here on the 9-year old's progress...

Homework took centre-stage this week, up until last night when she remembered, "OH! I have to submit a model I painted for the Club miniature painting competition tomorrow!". Why do they never remember these things until the very last moment?!?

So we rushed through the rest of her homework and straight after dinner, she picked up her latest half-finished Clanrat to paint in the eyes and a few more highlights. A quick attempt was made on the base with PVA glue and sand for a near-decent model for her entry.

Then she made a statement that changed my entire evening's plans... "There is one competition for Y4, one for Y5 (her Year group), one for Y6 and one for everyone else older than Y6... Daddies and Mummies too! You HAVE to paint because I told XXX that you will be submitting yours as well (complete with puppy-eyes and all)!" Talk about eleventh hour rush!!!

So there I was, at 8:30pm on a Thursday evening with a "requirement" to submit a painted model for first thing in the morning! Suffice to say, I stayed up past midnight at her newly constructed painting station with the wife shaking her head in the background dabbing away. Got there in the end 4 hours later, but not quite sure about the result as this was my first model since the late 90's...

Anyhow, I'll know the results this evening after I get back from work. Just for completeness, here are the two models entered for this school competition. Left mini is my entry - High Elf Swordmaster, and the Right mini is the daughter's - Skaven Clanrat.

Lesson learnt! Will be checking on homework assignments (Warhammer ones included) in more detail from now on!!!


----------



## WaLkAwaY (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn I thought I had commented on this... Anyway she is doing extremely nice work. I even shared the photos from the first page with some friends on other forums. Definitely a win situation finding out one of her talents early on and capitalizing on it. I know this is a stupid question but I will ask anyway. This is from Warhammer right? I only ask becasue I have actually not delved into Warhammer only WH40k.

Anyway I hope you don't mind me sharing her work with others in retrospect I probably should have asked first.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

WaLkAwaY said:


> This is from Warhammer right? I only ask becasue I have actually not delved into Warhammer only WH40k.


Yes, these are from the WH Fantasy Starter Set "Island of Blood" consisting of both High Elves and Skavens. Photo below is of her posing with her kit on the day she received it!



> Anyway I hope you don't mind me sharing her work with others in retrospect I probably should have asked first.


No worries, I take that as the highest form of compliment... :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Both figs looking grand there :so_happy:


----------



## gearhart (Oct 18, 2011)

Great job! looking forward to more!


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Keep it going man. Kudos to your daughter's work and yours as well. You have great skill considering your long hiatus. This feeds into my point that even if your daughter dropped the hobby at some points these skills remain and are transferable to other visual art forms. Keep up the great work you both!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Relevant to the hobby  I really should do something along those lines, as the old chimera box has seen better days :blush:


Totally agree... anyhow, finally found the time this morning to finish off building this painting station. Top layer for models to dry and drilled holes on the sides for the paint brushes. Should serve the intended purpose.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

quick update on the school painting competition that I rushed all night for... it was for NEXT Friday!!! Arghhhh!!!






Tawa said:


> Both figs looking grand there :so_happy:


Thanks!



gearhart said:


> Great job! looking forward to more!


Thanks!



CubanNecktie said:


> Keep it going man. Kudos to your daughter's work and yours as well. You have great skill considering your long hiatus. This feeds into my point that even if your daughter dropped the hobby at some points these skills remain and are transferable to other visual art forms. Keep up the great work you both!


Thanks! I guess its a bit like riding a bike. I just need to get back into the frame of mind for layering and highlighting again... always hard to visualise how the lighting would be for the bright spots and shadows.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Wookiepelt said:


> quick update on the school painting competition that I rushed all night for... it was for NEXT Friday!!! Arghhhh!!!


Sorry shouldnt laugh but this sounds just like the sort of thing my oldest does, but usually its for the day before or even week before.

"daddy can you help me build this for school? " "sure son when do you need it for?" "erm last wednesday " "DOH"


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Dorns Legacy said:


> Sorry shouldnt laugh but this sounds just like the sort of thing my oldest does, but usually its for the day before or even week before.
> 
> "daddy can you help me build this for school? " "sure son when do you need it for?" "erm last wednesday " "DOH"


Funny how they all seem to do that indeed! Well next time I think I'll check & double-check before jumping!


On a separate but related matter (to painting)... The painting station is now completed. Comes with brush slots, paint and water pot holders and a designated "drying area" conveniently located by the radiator! Should be sufficient for all our current requirements until such time that we out-grow that and start causing a mess. Then I'll need to go back to the drawing board and come up with the next cunning plan!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, latest progress... not much progress as it was a homework-heavy weekend. Daughter wasn't too pleased about missing the Saturday local GW painting session but school work had to come first.

Eventually all homework was completed by the Sunday afternoon so she managed to get a bit of painting done using the newly completed home-made painting station. We're continuing on the batch-painting concept instead of doing them one-by-one. However, I noticed that there is a lot of paint wastage on the palette so I think I need to investigate a bit on the wet palette idea which I've read on the forums.

So, here's a couple more pics to add to this project log on the Clanrats.

*Painting in progress*









*Results after Sunday's short home painting session*


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Parenting: You're doing it right!

Ps. Painting talent is strong in both of you! And nifty crafting skills on the painting station as well!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Saulot said:


> Parenting: You're doing it right!
> 
> Ps. Painting talent is strong in both of you! And nifty crafting skills on the painting station as well!


Thanks Saulot!


*School Competition Update*

Results for the daughter's school miniature painting competition were announced yesterday at the end of her Warhammer Club meeting and... her Skaven Clanrat entry (below) won her Year 5 category apparently by unanimous decision from the senior year student judges. Not only that, I was also informed by the the teacher in-charge that she would be receiving a letter of commendation (and 5 house points) at the next school assembly after the half-term break!

Proud daddy moment... :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Thanks Saulot!
> 
> 
> *School Competition Update*
> ...


Huzzah! :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Batch Painting Skaven Clanrats*

It's half-term break so we're trying to get a bit more painting done. Another new thing for her was getting use to the home-made wet palette to reduce paint wastage! 

Other Island of Blood project-related modifications for the week are getting metal-impregnated rubber adhesive sheets and loads of little 3mm x 2mm magnets to for the bases and movement trays and if there are any left over rubber sheets, to add them to the flight case to hold the minis down during carriage. Will post results of those additions later in the week if I get to finish them.

So here are the latest pics as updates on the daughter's batch painting WIP...

*Batch-painting*









*The results so far...*


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

My first models from several years ago looked like someone had barfed paint onto them. I did manage to get good colour borders, but nothing near to what your daughter's doing there. You have painting genetics. Cue racehorse related humour.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

The attention for detail and just general neatness with areas of paint (keeping the silver on the metal, the flesh on the skin etc) but most notably the red eyes, is very impressive. Most hobbyists at my local store, most of an age with me or older, dont match up to this level of tidyness in painting, and more lack the confidence of painting in small details like the eyes so very well done!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Huzzah! :so_happy:


Thanks!!!



Septok said:


> My first models from several years ago looked like someone had barfed paint onto them. I did manage to get good colour borders, but nothing near to what your daughter's doing there. You have painting genetics. Cue racehorse related humour.


X-Y chromosome thingy... there was always a 25% chance of it going all wrong!!! :grin: 



Charandris said:


> The attention for detail and just general neatness with areas of paint (keeping the silver on the metal, the flesh on the skin etc) but most notably the red eyes, is very impressive. Most hobbyists at my local store, most of an age with me or older, dont match up to this level of tidyness in painting, and more lack the confidence of painting in small details like the eyes so very well done!


Thanks Charandris. The daughter is well please with all these encouragements so we'll keep at it and see where it takes us.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

well done on the School Comp. She is far ahead of my first efforts, and will just keep getting better. 

Oh, and I still refuse to try and paint most eyes. I'll give horsies a try, and I made an effort on my Lord/BSB/Warrior priest, but i still haven't got the skill or steady hand, so good on her!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*First Batch of Clanrats done...*

Not quite a full movement tray full yet but quite a lot (11 to be exact) completed during the half-term break this week.

So without further ado, here are a few pics of the daughter's initial batch of 14 Clanrats...

*First batch of 14 Clanrats*









*Clanrats on Magnetized Tray*









*Clanrat Champion*









*Clanrat Musician*









*Clanrat with hand weapon*










... 14 Clanrats + 1 Swordmaster (daddy's contribution) down, 59 more minis to go!!!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

KjellThorngaard said:


> well done on the School Comp. She is far ahead of my first efforts, and will just keep getting better.
> 
> Oh, and I still refuse to try and paint most eyes. I'll give horsies a try, and I made an effort on my Lord/BSB/Warrior priest, but i still haven't got the skill or steady hand, so good on her!


Thanks... will show her your post tomorrow morning when she gets up!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The fact that this is the work of a 9 year old is absolutely astounding, much better than I was at 25 haha. Make sure you relay how much of an amazing job she's doing!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Boc said:


> The fact that this is the work of a 9 year old is absolutely astounding, much better than I was at 25 haha. Make sure you relay how much of an amazing job she's doing!


Thank a lot. I find it a bit hard to paint all the details sometimes! The eyes are the hardest to do. My dad helps me every now and again to give me pointers and corrects me when I make mistakes.

I am practicing on the Skavens for now to get better before I go onto the High Elves.

Wookiepelt's daughter


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Opinion on Colour Scheme*

Okay, here's the situation.

I'm about to head off out of country on work for the next 4 weeks and want to set the daughter a task/goal of completing all the Skaven Clanrats by the end of March. She has already started on the final 8 Clanrats for the hand weapons Clan which should take another week to complete before moving on to the spears Clan.

In order to differentiate the two Clans slightly (apart from the obvious spears!), we thought about changing the colour of the scarfs/hoods worn by the Clanrats. The first batch on the hand weapons Clan are in dirty yellow (Averland Sunset with Agrax Earthshade wash) scarfs/hoods and we were thinking of a dirty grey look for the spears Clan (Ulthuan Grey with Agrax Earthshade wash).

This is what we've ended up with. Could we have an opinion if this is befitting the general look for Skaven Clanrats (i.e. not too clean/white looking) or should we go for a different alternate colour scheme? All comments, good or bad, are welcome.

*Skaven Clanrat Colour Scheme*









*Skaven with Dirty Ulthuan Grey Hood*


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Schools with painting competitions? For kids AND parents? Where kids are REWARDED for winning?

Where do you live again? I need a general area to give my real-estate agent. Thats awesome.

Also, excellent work from both of you! But mostly your daughter.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Iron Angel said:


> Schools with painting competitions? For kids AND parents? Where kids are REWARDED for winning?
> 
> Where do you live again? I need a general area to give my real-estate agent. Thats awesome.
> 
> Also, excellent work from both of you! But mostly your daughter.


Based in London (SE) so tell your agent to look south of the river, much better area and a lot cheaper than Central London. School fees is another matter altogether though!!! :shok:

Cheers for the compliments! Totally agree with the "mostly daughter" bit... 



After much discussions this evening, she decided that the hood didn't look dirty enough and needed to be darker. So an additional Seraphim Sepia wash was done on the hood and now she happy with the resulting look... what do you all think?

*Before wash*









*Modified Hood with Seraphim Sepia wash*


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Much better with the extra wash I think :so_happy:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

hahaha wow I am impressed with the red skirt cloth and back beige cloth. Holy that's well done. Cloth is always a pain for me. Great job.

Some necron compound or runefang steel drybrushing/edging on the silver may make the steel helms and weapons pop more. Still looks great as is. Keep it going.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

CubanNecktie said:


> hahaha wow I am impressed with the red skirt cloth and back beige cloth. Holy that's well done. Cloth is always a pain for me. Great job.


She achieved that using the two steps as taught at the local GW.

Step 1 - Solid layer of Mephiston Red on skirt and Ulthuan Grey on the hood
Step 2 - Wash with Agrax Earthshade (additional Seraphim Sepia on hood as a modification)



> Some necron compound or runefang steel drybrushing/edging on the silver may make the steel helms and weapons pop more. Still looks great as is. Keep it going.


Good suggestion although she didn't really like the edging highlight effect which she did on one of the other spear Clanrats. Will show the daughter this later this evening and attempt once again to teach her the concept of drybrushing with the Runefang Steel (no Necron Compound). Had mixed results the last time we attempted drybrushing Tyrant Skull on the bases.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*First set of completed Skaven Clanrats...*

Hey all,

It's been a while since we updated this project log... so this is where we've got to. The first set of Skaven Clanrats are now complete. Took the daughter a while to get it done in between homework, play-dates, gaming sessions at GW, etc...

Anyhow, here are the results:


*Applying the finishing touches...*









*Completed Skaven Clanrats View 1*









*Completed Skaven Clanrats View 2*










And here's a pic I snapped last week of a beginners gaming session at the local GW... That is what is all about at the end of the day!!!











And now we'll take a break from the Skavens and attempt to have a go with the High Elves... watch this space in the coming weeks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

This is seriously awesome stuff! Wish I had that kind of attention span at the age of nine to actually sit down for extended periods and produce work like this. 

Tactical and Painting genius by the end of the year - that's my guess. k:


----------



## iain1976 (Apr 15, 2013)

Fantastic work, and cudos to you for taking the time to enjoy a hobby with her. My seven year old has just got into Warhammer (Island of Blood set too!) so I might end up posting something similar to this. Congratulations to your daughter again for doing such a great job!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Future Young Blood winner I think.

Really stunning work here!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This is great! 

From page 1 to page 5 you can already see improvements in the technique! Keep up the good work, and keep posting your progress!

Chaosftw


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Future Young Blood winner I think.
> 
> Really stunning work here!


Young Blood, I'd completely forgotten about that!

I heartily agree with you on that score Jac :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> This is seriously awesome stuff! Wish I had that kind of attention span at the age of nine to actually sit down for extended periods and produce work like this.
> 
> Tactical and Painting genius by the end of the year - that's my guess. k:


Thanks, spanner94ezekiel! The attention span thingy is still something we're working on. I went away on a business trip for 4 weeks during which she had insisted on entering last months painting competition here... she never finished that rat ogre as she was caught up with playing with Lego and Moshi Monsters!!!




iain1976 said:


> Fantastic work, and cudos to you for taking the time to enjoy a hobby with her. My seven year old has just got into Warhammer (Island of Blood set too!) so I might end up posting something similar to this. Congratulations to your daughter again for doing such a great job!


Hahaha... I'm re-living my childhood, but this time round I can actually afford to get the bits we want (albeit having to get approval from the CFO first!) and having a willing young partner in crime is definitely a BIG plus!




Jacobite said:


> Future Young Blood winner I think.
> 
> Really stunning work here!


Thanks... em... "Young Blood"?!? Not quite sure I follow that one.




Chaosftw said:


> This is great!
> 
> From page 1 to page 5 you can already see improvements in the technique! Keep up the good work, and keep posting your progress!
> 
> Chaosftw


Thanks!!! The next post will after this one will have the latest on the High Elves...




Tawa said:


> Young Blood, I'd completely forgotten about that!
> 
> I heartily agree with you on that score Jac :so_happy:


Thanks, Tawa!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Thanks... em... "Young Blood"?!? Not quite sure I follow that one.


It's one of the categories of Golden Daemon 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Demon


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

You should be proud of your little sprout there man. His army already looks better than 80% of the toy soldier collections out there...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*and now the High Elves...*

So having "conquered" the clanrats to a certain degree, we now venture into the realms of the High Elves. First up, due to the simpler detailing required, are the Sword Masters of Hoeth.

I did _one a couple of months back as a last minute entry for her school competition_ so we're now using that as the reference for the daughter to work against. Not much to report back at this stage apart from this one single picture of the current progress as of this evening before she packed up ready for the first day back to school tomorrow after the Easter Holidays.


Oh... one other thing... we are also starting a _40k Space Wolves 1500pts army_ for her to play with the boys at the school club when the senior student WHF player gets inconvenienced/side-tracked with little things like, you know... "studying for exams" and such... :wink:



*Batch painting of the Armour*


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

it's so cool to see a younger generation still becoming interested... my 4yr isnt quite old enough to get started in it but he loves them... maybe one day


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

elmir said:


> You should be proud of your little sprout there man. His army already looks better than 80% of the toy soldier collections out there...


Thanks elmir. She gets a real kick out of seeing her models looking much better than her schoolmates. Having said that, there is a group of gamers at the local GW who are seriously amazing at painting (one used to be on 'Eavy Metal team) so she is drawing tips and inspiration from them quite a bit!




VanAlberict said:


> it's so cool to see a younger generation still becoming interested... my 4yr isnt quite old enough to get started in it but he loves them... maybe one day


I've also been bringing the 6-year old son along to the local GW recently and getting him involved with rolling of the dices. He's already asking when he can have his own models to paint!!!


----------



## iain1976 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wookiepelt said:


> Hahaha... I'm re-living my childhood, but this time round I can actually afford to get the bits we want (albeit having to get approval from the CFO first!) and having a willing young partner in crime is definitely a BIG plus!


Ha! Likewise! It's a great hobby for kids to get into (the educational / social benefits alone are amazing) and when their this interested it makes getting board approval for purchases (love your CFO analogy - that's another thing we have in common!) a lot easier ("...but darling, it's not for ME!"). 

My only challenge is that her little brother is now interested in the models, and kicked up a fuss when she didn't buy a Tau battle suit for her High Elf army (he thought unit of spearmen was a poor substitute).

Maybe I should start a 40k army?

Just to keep both kids happy you understand...


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

iain1976 said:


> Maybe I should start a 40k army?
> 
> Just to keep both kids happy you understand...


had a fun thought the other day about somemore kid themed tau.... gundam conversion the only thing youd really need would be some heads that were different


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

dear god thats a 9 year old? well now i feel inadquate... tell her amazing job!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

JAMOB said:


> dear god thats a 9 year old? well now i feel inadquate... tell her amazing job!


Thanks... she's chuffed to bits about it!!! :grin:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

out of intrest, wheres your local GW? as the one in the pic looks a bit like my local GW


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

fynn said:


> out of intrest, wheres your local GW? as the one in the pic looks a bit like my local GW


We're down in Bromley.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*A little bit of progress...*

Spent 3.5hrs at the local GW basically enjoying ourselves.

Daughter carried on with the painting of the Sword Masters, Daddy got on with the tedious task of removing mould lines of SW Grey Hunters... and the six year old son got his chance to paint his first ever Space Marine (NON-Chapter Approved colours!).

All in all, a fun morning outing!

*Further progress with the Sword Masters of Hoeth*









*Son painting his first SM*


----------



## iain1976 (Apr 15, 2013)

Great job! Isn't it odd the boy / girl divide in young kids between 40k and WHFB? Your wife must be happy with all the peace and quiet she's getting!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

iain1976 said:


> Great job! Isn't it odd the boy / girl divide in young kids between 40k and WHFB? Your wife must be happy with all the peace and quiet she's getting!


Funny that... although it's about to be remedied with a legal 500pt Space Wolves army! As far as she is concerned, it's still relevant to the fantasy theme as we'll have wolves(Thunder and Fenrisian wolves)! :wink:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Umm... not much progress of late due to daughter's school work and sports commitments but we will upload latest efforts this weekend... promise!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Umm... not much progress of late due to daughter's school work and sports commitments but we will upload latest efforts this weekend... promise!


I'm away, so I'll look forward to having a nosey when I get back :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*High Elves WIP*

Okay, one picture from the daughter showing the current progress with the IoB set. Slower than she had hoped due to the details of the elf models but steadily progressing along with the batch painting of these Sword Masters...

*Current state of the Sword Masters of Hoeth*


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, clean, nice highlighting, like the gold, are you going to put a wash on the faces?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Hellados said:


> Absolutely stunning, clean, nice highlighting, like the gold, are you going to put a wash on the faces?


All these are still at the base coating stage before washing. Still to do are the Nuln Oil and Agrax Earthshade washes and detail highlighting... We'll get there eventually.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

That's incredibly smooth and well done gold then if it's pre wash


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Hellados said:


> That's incredibly smooth and well done gold then if it's pre wash


Thanks! I'll let her know your praise when she get back from her week-long school trip tomorrow evening!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very cool project log and lovely to see. If she sticks with it, I'm sure she will become a very skilled painter in the future.  Keep up the great work.

Chloe.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Back to painting again...*

It's been a VERY long time since the now 10 year-old daughter's last update. She isn't quite doing her School Warhammer Club this term as it clashes with her Year 6 exam-prep class in preparation for her Senior School entrance exams. However, she get to join in for the last 15 minutes every Friday after the exam-prep class and she still does get to go to the local GW (with daddy tagging along, of course!) on the weekend when time permits to learn to play the game properly, dabbling with both Fantasy (Elves/Skavens) and 40K (Space Wolves). Plan is for her to return to the School Club after the exams in January.

In the meantime, she's still been painting a bit but only since coming back from her summer holiday with the grandparents. Over the last two weeks, she managed to squeeze in time to paint her Rat Ogre for the school club painting competition which she won last year and wants to retain her "title". Here's her efforts so far. It's not quite done yet and still has a bit more to go before it is complete.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good! :so_happy:

And good luck with the "title fight"! k:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Good luck with the title! A little bit of detail work and its done, yes. Nicely done!!!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

great job...show her some of the girls on the net..warhammer girl. warhammer lady, etc to show her the talent thats out there for the girls.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some of the best painters in the world are women. Natalya, Jen Haley, and Ana the Painting Mom. I can see in a few years they may also have some competition with this little one. I expect to see her in the Young Bloods very very soon. 
@Wookiepelt make sure you and encouraging her to try new things. She has the basics down better then some 30 year Olds I know and it seems as if she has started blending as well. 

Keep up the great work and tell your dad you want a Winsor and Newton series 7 size 3/0 and 1 for Christmas.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks all. I'll pass on your encouragements.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Pretty sure my paint jobs at that age involved dropping the model in flesh paint and leaving it at that...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*X'mas 2013 Conversion*

Three days worth of work by the daughter (with a wee bit of assistance by daddy for the super-gluing) and we're nearly done with her X'mas conversion model for submission to the local GW competition. Just need to sort out the basing properly tomorrow morning and she's done.

Best bit is that we can still use this for future games!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! :good:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats pretty well cool!!
Nice work!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As much as I hate Christmas that is a very nice conversion, is it just bent wire on the canes?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

@Jacobite: Thanks! The canes were made with 1.5mm diameter plasticard rods that were bent around a small round lolipop stick after dipping into boiled water. This was then quenched immediately into cold water to stabilize it. Showed her how to do it on the first one and then left her to make the remaining 15 pieces (only needed 14 but had her make 2 extra just in case!).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Always good to have a couple of spares for stuff like that I've found.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Love it! :good:





zxyogi said:


> Thats pretty well cool!!
> Nice work!!


Thanks! Daughter's well pleased with herself on this X'mas piece.


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

hahaha candy cane launcher. well done


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll join the chorus of congratulations, this is some fantastic work!

Plus, Bromley is the store I used to work in! Is it still in the mall?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks @torealis... and yes, the store is still in The Mall. Do you still visit Bromley?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

CubanNecktie said:


> hahaha candy cane launcher. well done


It was all her own idea... Just need daddy to show her the basics!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Wookiepelt said:


> Thanks @torealis... and yes, the store is still in The Mall. Do you still visit Bromley?


Haven't been since I left in 2008! I looked at their FB page today and it's changed massively! Is the Battle Bunker still open upstairs?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Unfortunately the Battle Bunker upstairs is no longer available apart from orkshuned evening prizes for Apocalypse or 40k games.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Yay i do enjoy a festive conversion. i hope she wins.

never thought of doing that to make the candy canes before seems a lot easier and gets better results then making them out of green stuff.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Wookiepelt said:


> Unfortunately the Battle Bunker upstairs is no longer available apart from orkshuned evening prizes for Apocalypse or 40k games.


NOOOOOooooo! Such a shame! We used to run Thursday and Sunday gaming up there!

You couldn't do me a favour could you and ask the manager if he's seen a massive black dragon lying around? I did a conversion like the one in the back of the bretonnian book and it was too big to take with me... I've always wondered if it was still around and I would kind of like it back...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

There's still evening games every Friday but not upstairs. 

Will ask Billy at the Bromley GW store about your Black Dragon conversion when I go in next weekend... Currently out of country visiting family in the Far East at the moment.

BTW, just heard that the daughter's X'mas conversion came tops at the Croydon GW store competition... she won! Wow!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

thanks and gratz! that's awesome


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> BTW, just heard that the daughter's X'mas conversion came tops at the Croydon GW store competition... she won! Wow!


Awesome sauce! :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok... Not much progress with the IoB set of late due to a Blood Angels distraction!!! However, I got in touch with Garfy (@Gareth) this week about some of her models for their Tale of Painters Facebook page and well, one thing lead to another and we've now got this...

Tale of Painters BLOG - Reader Submission: BlindRedFury's Model Collection

No new pics of the IoB set that have not already been seen on this thread but there are two pics at the bottom of her write-up of her Blood Angels that will form the intro to her very own Project Log under her very own account (BlindRedFury) here on Heresy. We'll set that up over the weekend so watch THAT space from now on.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn that painting is good. Way better than when i first started. Probally took me a good part of a year to achieve that level of work.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good stuff! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad to see she is still going strong. I was wondering about that. Shes really talented.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Current half-term holiday project with the kids... Spruins (Sprue Ruins)!!!

...and here are the current WIP piccies.

*The RAW Sprue Material*











*The Build Progresses...*





























The 7-year old brother was not to be outdone by Big Sis so he worked on his at the same time (with Daddy Wookie's guidance and assistance for the "hard" bits)




























I'll post completed project piccies when they are done. :wink:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Holy crap! That's incredible!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That is chuffin' awesome!

Have a cookie mate! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Consider this idea stolen


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> Consider this idea stolen


*Health Warning Alert*, Swede... wear a cotton glove on your clipper hand before you start snipping away on the sprues. It will help avoid the blisters on the fingers from the multitude of sprue bricks that you'll need to cut!!! :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Wookiepelt said:


> *Health Warning Alert*, Swede... wear a cotton glove on your clipper hand before you start snipping away on the sprues. It will help avoid the blisters on the fingers from the multitude of sprue bricks that you'll need to cut!!! :laugh:


Need to gather enough sprue to make it worthwile first


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

holy mother of plastic crack! that is awesome! i'll try this for myself...


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I will deffo be using this method of recycling and terrain making.


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

SPRUINS.
Genius.

Your table must be lovely to game on.
Artfully done!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks all. I'll make sure the kids see your comments on their builds!

Here's the latest update of their build after Day 4 (with a test-model Sister for scale comparison)...

*7-year old son's Mini-Spruins (with Daddy's help on the 2nd level floor boards)*











*10-year old daughter's Spruins (all her own work)*


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

Those spruins are awesome! I just started playing Malifaux and those would be some exellent ruins to use! Good work!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Some not so nice news... *

Hey all,

My daughter hasn't really be doing too much painting of late but that is probably gonna change in the coming months because of a very generous gesture from GWHQ & the 'Eavy Metal team in response to a very shocking development in the daughter's health over the past 3-4 months.

I'm sad to state that the daughter was diagnosed with Stage 4 Cancer back in June this year and we are now 6 weeks into a 27 + 52 week (total 79 weeks!!!) intensive chemotherapy/surgery/radiotherapy/chemotherapy + maintenance chemotherapy treatment programme.

*Hooked up!!!*











However, what really made her week this week was a specially arranged visit by the doctors for the 'Eavy Metal team to see her in the ward during one of her chemo sessions for a one-to-one masterclass painting session. A real BIG shout out to Tom Merringan (Painting & Packaging Manager) and Christopher Innes ('Eavy Metal Painter) for spending nearly 3 hours chatting with the daughter and showing her very useful shortcuts and painting tips including the basics of doing NMM!!! On top of all that time, they brought a whole load presents (kits, paints & brushes) and THE most amazing 'Eavy Metal painted Blood Angel model as an extra special present just for her!!! We're beyond words to describe what it felt like when they did what they did!


*Painting techniques discussion with Chris Innes*









*Chris Innes showing how it is done...*









*Group photo with Tom Merringan & Chris Innes*









*Presents from GW & the 'Eavy Metal team!!!*









*The special 'Eavy Metal painted Blood Angels Captain model present!!!*











So, the daughter now has a load of models to assemble and paint to build up her Blood Angels army and it will be a good distraction, we hope, when she's well enough physically/mentally to do so.

We'll attempt to post photos of her progress in painting these models and see how well she understood the techniques taught to her that day!

Daddy is on priming duty later this morning already...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope she do well with the chemo! I have worked with children diagnosen with cancer and have seen some great recoveries. Never give up! 
And some fun hobby meanwhile does everything easier. Cheers!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

They've caught it nice and early, she'll be fine my friend! :good:



And a massive thumbs up to the 'Eavy Metal guys for that visit! :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Stage 4 cancer of any type is a tough diagnosis, but as @Moriouce said there's always hope!

That's impressive on GW's part. It's great to see them reaching out to the community like that!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

As explained to her in Blood Angels Stern Guard speak... she's that BA with the Plasma Cannon who rolled the "1" (damn cancer) so now she's in the process of rolling her "3+" armour save (chemotherapy/radiotherapy treatment).

@Tawa, unfortunately we're already at Stage 4 and it has gone into metastasis, i.e. it's affected surrounding lymph nodes, so treatment is a lot more challenging. Her cancer is a rare form as well, alveolar rhabdomyoscarcoma, which is also very aggressive and unfortunately has a high tendency for regrowth. We're simply hoping that the short-term 18 month treatment works according to plan before we'll have to sit down with the clinical team to access the longer term requirements and implications.

Anyhow... we're great at rolling "6"s so definitely not giving up at all! 

So this is her at our LFGS yesterday afternoon attempting to replicate the painting techniques taught to her by Chris Innes! The first BA model for the load of presents that she got from the 'Eavy Metal team!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> unfortunately we're already at Stage 4


I appear to have ignored the Stage 4 bit..... :blush:

Keep rolling those 6's though!


----------

